# NEWS FLASH: Glass Factory in Dresden invaded by Space Aliens...



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Honest, here's the proof:
On the left, Sebastian (Theresias), on the right, Michael (PanEuropean). 
We had a great dinner in the restaurant in the mezzanine level of the factory this evening. It sure is nice to be able to meet others in person.
*Sebastian & Michael*


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

Great pic. Thanks for putting faces to names!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

@topic
invaded by space aliens?!








Do I look that bad?!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








PS: Next time I should wear an OpenOBD.org T-Shirt










_Modified by Theresias at 4:14 AM 12-1-2004_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Alien magic!


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I was there in spirit.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_How did you guys make the cars float!









They really are aliens







,Paldi I take you know that system the cars float on is called the CarGoTram which transport the vehicles to the areas of manfacture.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

There was a sign 1m right from the guy who took that photo...
It said: *NO PHOTOS*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

That just proves how friendly people are in the Canton of Saxony, and at the Glass Manufacture in particular!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hey Michael, your "Name" made a big rumor in germany!















http://www.motor-talk.de/t4898....html
People thought that the "other" Michael Moore was in the factory.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Sebastian:
That is *TOO* funny - I just about peed my pants laughing when I read that. It is the first time that has ever happened. There is about a 150 kg difference between myself and my namesake, though we are the same age, I think...
Thanks ever so much for passing that link along.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Pan,
While you are away, I had someone from my staff go steal your car, bring it to my shop and we pulled your engine. To protect my identity, I am the one taking the picture.








_Edit: Photo resized - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:31 AM 2-8-2005_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Will this fit in my Golf?!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_While you [were] away, I had someone from my staff go steal your car, bring it to my shop and we pulled your engine. 

That's OK, my two friends and I are all ready to put it back together - and as you can see, we have access to the tools and facilities needed to do the job right.








Michael


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I hope that you dont trip any sensors in the process, that might make the owner a little mad.....thats one amazing engine....I wish we had one in stock again.
D


----------

